

Decided to start moving things with my first "serious" project - tank6b
https://sekrt.com/blog/the-bad-the-problem-and-the-solution
Well since my lasts projects were... let's say... not so well; meaning I lost interest, etc. I decided to take this idea and launch it! Is a elegant innovative solution and I think it have legs.
======
tank6b
Have to add. Sekrt is not a Groupon clone!

